# '88 300zx bogs when accelerating fast.



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I just picked up a '88 300zx 2+2 Non-turbo w/auto trans and 120,000 miles.

The question is when I drive the car around normally it runs great but if I want to accelerated fast to pass a car or race down the highway I get a sort of bog or shake as if the car is fighting you to move fast. After a few seconds it starts to move better. It seems not to have a lot of power. It supposely had the spark plugs changed last year(Have the receipt) and I just replaced the Air filter and all fluids including the diff and tranny. 


Do you think it is a bad fuel filter not allowing gas to flow through or dirty injectors? Also the ignition wires say 1999 on them do you think they are worn? The car is only driven in the summer and is parked every winter.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

fuel filter or distributor,MAF sensor and a couple other things that I cant remember.


----------

